# EOI : "Date of skills assessment " and "Reference number/receipt number"



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

*EOI : "Date of skills assessment " and "Reference number/receipt number"*

In the EOI form, under section "Skills assessment" there are two fields named :

Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy)

&

Reference number/receipt number

I got my skill assessed from ACS. So, just want to confirm that :

Date of skills assessment (dd/mm/yyyy) refers to the date mentioned on top of my ACS assessment PDF

and

Reference number/receipt number maps to "Our reference:" field just below the date in ACS assessment PDF.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

so which will be considered as DOE


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> so which will be considered as DOE


Neither. DOE has nothing to do with the skills assessment, it's the date you submitted/updated your EOI.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation. One more thing : Multiple Designations

Company B has multiple designations, but ACS considered the last one.

In my EOI, do I show only the latest designation or split the entire experience in B based on multiple designations.

I have already Googled regarding this, and the verdict seems to be split 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Split them or mention them separated with a comma. EOI is all about claiming your eligibility for the visa (most importantly the points) and elaborating your facts in there slightly differently is okay so long as you are not overclaiming points.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Split them or mention them separated with a comma. EOI is all about claiming your eligibility for the visa (most importantly the points) and elaborating your facts in there slightly differently is okay so long as you are not overclaiming points.


But, in ImmiAccount, while uploading documents I need to specify dates for each designation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smaikap said:


> But, in ImmiAccount, while uploading documents I need to specify dates for each designation?


There are 2 parts to your visa application- online forms where most of the data gets copied from your EOI (so your designations will get copied as well), and uploading documents to evidence your points claim. There are no set guidelines to upload documents, at least none related to uploading designation-wise documents. At this stage, you are required to prove having worked in the nominated skilled occupation and at a professional level (paid, full time, etc). You are free to arrange your documents the way you like, but remember that there is a limit of 60 documents per applicant, 5MB per document. I, for instance, worked through *quite a few designations* at the same employer but I did not prepare separate documents for each designation. My employment documents for this episode were:
1. Skills reference: statutory declaration from colleague - as provided to ACS
2. Other employment documents: joining, promotions, and relieving letters
3. Financial documents: payslips + bank statements, taxation forms, EPF slips, bank statement to highlight gratuity payment, FnF settlement, etc.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Just so that I clearly understand. Say that in company A, I had 4 designations: m, n, o, p respectively. Some part of the experience in A is not considered for the point system. So, my eoi should look like this :

Company: A
Designation: m, n
Relevant: No


Company: A 
Designation: n, o, p
Relevant: Yes


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, correct.


----------

